# Before and After



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I decided to make a aquarium canopy and cover to make the steel tube stand look a bit better. I used 3/8" plywood sheathed with pine wallscape from Home Depot as well as 2x6. Everything was sanded until I couldn't feel my hands and stained. I think it looks a lot better than the original.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks great, nicely done!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice!

Can you give more details please


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I did all this with materials I had extra from work and past projects.
3/8" plywood for the inside sheath
Cut out the doors afterwards and framed them in with 1x4
I then cut the 2x6 upper and lower, attached them to the plywood and screwed everything together, giving me a 3 sided rectangle with an open back.
I bought some wallscape from home depot and cut to size to give the vertical board look.

Canopy I did much the same as the stand, starting with the plywood and building from there, I bought the fancy end pieces from home depot.

Stain was just what I had hanging around, it was more of a paint rather than stain but it still looks good IMO

If you want to know anymore just leave a message


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks incredible!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

very nice tank!


----------

